# 3 MILE BRIDGE MOSNTER eel



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Caught this prehistoricugly, fat, mean and mad eel at the bottom of the 3mb. That thing freaked me out.. felt like a monster sting ray at first....it seems that he locked his tail tight around something downthere, but I managed to pull 'mup after and intense tug of war.....pics don't make jsutice, those things arefreaky looking....oh! by the way, there on that spot, we found an anchor line.... if you (forum memeber)still thinking diving to get yuour anchor and happen to see this monster eel tell 'm we say hi. 

Friend caught a nice flattie, a small snapper, and we managed a junior grouper trolling the sacred spots. All in all a fun monday morning out there....no monster jacks cravelles or bulls this time.

















.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

just found some info...

True eels are elongated fishes, ranging in length from 5centimetres (2.0in) in the one-jawed eel (_Monognathus ahlstromi_) to 3.75metres (12.3ft) in the giant moray.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-EoF_1-0>[2]</SUP> They possess no pelvic fins, and many species also lack pectoral fins. The dorsal and anal fins are fused with the caudal or tail fin, to form a single ribbon running along much of the length of the animal.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-FB_0-1>[1]</SUP> Most true eels prefer to dwell in shallow waters or hide at the bottom layer of the ocean, sometimes in holes. These holes are called eel pits. Only the Anguillidae family regularly lives in fresh water, and returning to the sea to breed. Some eels dwell in water as deep as 4,000metres (13,000ft), or are active swimmers (the family Nemichthyidae ? to a depth of 500metres (1,600ft).

Eels possess a flat and transparent larva, called a leptocephalus. These drift in the surface waters of the sea feeding on dissolved nutrients, before developing first into glass eels and then into a young eel, referred to as an *elver*, and seeking out the adult habitat.<SUP class=reference id=cite_ref-EoF_1-1>[2]</SUP>


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

So, How did you remove the hook?? Or is it still sporting a fashionable lip ring??

Thanks for the pics, That guy is a Monster.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That snake was mad and there was no way in hell I was sticking my hand anywhere near his mouth...it was twisting lft and right up and down... it seemed he wanted to grab me form the neck and take me down....I cut the line righ about his lip witha fast dull knive....took me forever....(think how fast that was)....:sleeping


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

just imagine what some asian would have paid for that eel.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow what an eel!!!! I have several anchors that now permanently reside down there at 3 mile :banghead :banghead. In the cooler months, when we saw eels swim by out there, some one almost always hooked up on a red...I think the reds eat those smaller eels....


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *Glastronix (7/13/2009)*Wow what an eel!!!! I have several anchors that now permanently reside down there at 3 mile :banghead :banghead. In the cooler months, when we saw eels swim by out there, some one almost always hooked up on a red...I think the reds eat those smaller eels....




I've thought about using one of those little eels for bait once.


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

well i guess the eel can just have my anchor..i dont need it that bad :banghead..bought another one this past weekend anyways..what do most of you do to keep from losing your anchor around the 3mb ??i'm guessing just tie off to something ?? sorry dont mean to derail, i'm glad i saw the pictures i was seariously thinking about going and getting it but nahh i'm good :letsdrink


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

Those hydrobubble anchors actually look pretty cool man. they look great for anchoring around structure. when you pull directly up on them they are supposed to have a release thing that lets your anchor straighten right out and come on up.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

order a couple of those anchors and let me know when they come in.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I caught one of those suckers too, man that thing freaked me out, only I did manage to get hem off the hook and use him for cut bait. That skin was tough as hell. No wonder people make eel skin boots


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

That thing is freaky. Thats is one thing i can go without catching.







War Eagle


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I actually wouldn't mind having one in an aquarium. be kinda cool untill he got freaking huge like that.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

The one I caught kept wrapping his body around my arm while trying to unhook him like a boa constrictor, and he constricted pretty darn tight around my arm


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *choppedliver (7/13/2009)*The one I caught kept wrapping his body around my arm while trying to unhook him like a boa constrictor, and he constricted pretty darn tight around my arm




Ewwww


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

OH MY ....that booger needs to be named. So what would you name it??

and good pics guy. I don't look forward to seeing him?:banghead


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think I saw the answer... so I will ask... about how long was it? What did it eat?

Pretty awesome.... it's amazing what it out there....


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *FishnLane (7/13/2009)*OH MY ....that booger needs to be named. So what would you name it??
> 
> and good pics guy. I don't look forward to seeing him?:banghead




LEMONY SNICKETS....a series of unfortunate events.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

it ate a 6" croaker on 50lb mono leader on 40lb braided spinning set up. Din't realized he was hooked untill we decided to move to another spot. I guesstimate it to be around 5 ft. easy. 
Bait?..no thanks...not me...this thing would've choke both of us to death. well? maybe not...but no thanks. Flounder was caught jigging some cut bait (Ly), snapper (no pic) was caught of cut lady fish and the junior grouper thought a stretcher 25 was an easy prey...used the blue silver tiger lure @ 5mph/about 50ft of line.


----------



## Offshore Electronics (Aug 1, 2008)

Hell, If i didn't see 3 mile in the background i would,ve sworn you were fishin' near Loch Ness somewhere! I pulled one up on the bridge before and someone actually wanted it to eat, go imagine.:sick Nice "flattie" by the way.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

ling bait


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Mondo Cobia Bait. Just kidding, thats a crazy looking eel though.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I believe if I would've landed that thing in our boat, my wife would've jumped OUT! Nasty looking! Sweet Flattie you got there!

:takephoto:clap:takephoto:clap


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Jhoe (7/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Glastronix (7/13/2009)*Wow what an eel!!!! I have several anchors that now permanently reside down there at 3 mile :banghead :banghead. In the cooler months, when we saw eels swim by out there, some one almost always hooked up on a red...I think the reds eat those smaller eels....
> ...


in all actuality just about anything will eat an eel: cobia, redfish, bluefish, hell ive caught a decent grouper on NAS with a eel.

we always try n bring a few offshore with us cuz weve had monster ajs eat eels


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Abra..., 

This"beast" must be *that* thing down there that keeps yanking and stealing..... like nothing else!

It took a stud like you to catch and post. Great job!


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Abe, that is on fugly critter. Great post and pics man. Glad to know your still at it. I should make it down again round the first 2nd weekend in August. I'll give ya a call. maybe we can find us a lil somethin. Keep up the great posts man.


----------

